# Mini Tear Drop



## Preparednessuk

This maybe less painful on the old wallet


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I've seen instructables on this. They turn a harbor freight trailer into a teardrop for less than $1000. I can't wait to build one of these.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I like em. Seen quite a few. Not really built fer a fat ol hillbilly, but there neat.

Should pull real easy an ifin ya put some good springs on it an a taller tire should pull down some dirt trails perty easy. 

Sky's the limit with em. Build em however ya wan't.


----------



## Preparednessuk

Yeah looking at building one for the summer


----------



## JustCliff

i have some sets of plans if you need them.


----------



## TheLazyL

Free plans


----------



## Sentry18

The perfect bug out set up. You could snake right through traffic and abandoned cars. 










I really like this mini teardrop set up.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

If you are in the UK this is a great alternative. We drive large trucks so pulling a trailer of several thousand pounds is not a big deal to us. If you are driving a smaller compact like most folks in UK the tear drop is a great option. I had one for my JEEP years ago. Truth is they can be a lot of fun. GB


----------



## Tirediron

I always wonder why the bodies aren't built out to the wheel track, track width is fixed, so having a harrower body doesn't make sense to me


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Tirediron said:


> I always wonder why the bodies aren't built out to the wheel track, track width is fixed, so having a harrower body doesn't make sense to me


From the ones I've seen I'd gather this: one it be materials, inside the wheel wells ya get by with stock dimension plywood.

Two: The interior be the bed, so ya would have them two big humps in yer bed.

Three: Heck, I really don't know!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Sentry18 said:


> The perfect bug out set up. You could snake right through traffic and abandoned cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this mini teardrop set up.


Sentry, where da ya get a fancy little golf cart like that?

That second one would be like what I'd build. More ground clearence. Just make sure ya reinforce everthin real well cause it'd take a beatin.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett

http://www.tnttt.com/

Try this forum, I spent a year here looking and learning. Full of info, just like this site.
I built one about 5 years ago and it is about the best camping I have ever done. I used a mobile home axle, it does fill up my side of the road. My bride is not a small woman and I am six feet tall, so she asked if I make it 6 feet wide. We both have doors and I painted the inside white so she wouldn't feel so closed in. I Highly recommend one...Jack


----------



## sailaway

You might even look around for an old travel trailer. I found a 15' 1964 four seasons travel trailer for $300.00 while out making sales calls. It's been fun and taken a little money personalizing it. It's also saved a lot of head aches starting from scratch. I was thinking of going the Harbor Freight route until I found this one.


----------



## cllowe

Here is mine. We love it the second is more of a roof top on a off road trailer. I still need to raise the teardrop and put larger tires on it.


----------



## Preparednessuk

Nice I like the squarer design give you more options eg roof rack solar panel set up


----------



## HamiltonFelix

Hey JustCliff, I may take you up on those plans. Here's the question that popped into my mind: would it be feasible to build the teardrop camper to be removable from the Harbor Freight trailer? We have one of the folding 1195 lb. GVWR Harbor Freight trailers. We use it to haul the riding mower, haul trash & recycle, all sorts of things. I made removable sideboards for it. I just thought about a "teardrop" made to clamp onto the trailer or lift off, like a camper for a pickup.


----------



## Grimm

TheLazyL said:


> Free plans


Thanks! I see similar plans for sale on ebay but don't want to spend the money sight unseen.


----------



## JustCliff

HamiltonFelix said:


> Hey JustCliff, I may take you up on those plans. Here's the question that popped into my mind: would it be feasible to build the teardrop camper to be removable from the Harbor Freight trailer? We have one of the folding 1195 lb. GVWR Harbor Freight trailers. We use it to haul the riding mower, haul trash & recycle, all sorts of things. I made removable sideboards for it. I just thought about a "teardrop" made to clamp onto the trailer or lift off, like a camper for a pickup.


Sure you can do it. I would look for an old small boat trailer or something like that first unless you are limited on space. I have been beating around the idea of building one myself but, per my new years resolution, i'm not starting anything new till I get some of this other stuff done.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

I hear you! Too many projects, too little time

You know, just running with the removable teardrop idea, if you included wheel wells you could have a 6 ft. wide teardrop that rode on a 4 ft. wide flatbed trailer. 

But you're probably right, just start with an old boat trailer or other light trailer.

I did just download and scan the plans TheLazyL linked. That's good stuff.


----------



## vickers

TheLazyL said:


> Free plans


Awesome link. Just checked out the pdf. Although it looks very detailed, I would have a hell of a time trying to build this. Not mechanically inclined at all....


----------

